# Table for Ridgid router combo-$200 or so



## wp746911 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm looking for decent router table for my ridgid router. I was eyeing the bosch RA1171 (can be bought locally at lowes)- but the ridgid isn't listed as compatible on the website.
1)Does anyone know if it will fit?
2)Any other router tables recommended in this range that will fit?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wp746911 said:


> I'm looking for decent router table for my ridgid router. I was eyeing the bosch RA1171 (can be bought locally at lowes)- but the ridgid isn't listed as compatible on the website.
> 1)Does anyone know if it will fit?
> 2)Any other router tables recommended in this range that will fit?


Hi Wp - welcome to the forum - 
Table being not listed as "compatible" just means it hasn't been predrilled for that particular router. Not really a big deal, just use the sub-base plate from your router as a template and drill it yourself. You just need to make sure it is centered, especially important if you are planning on using bushings in the table. 
Not real sure but you can check Rockler, Peachtree or Woodcraft for "compatible tables. I'm sure there are many more, those are just three that come to mind.
Once again, welcome aboard


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

WP, thumbs up on drilling the table as John says. If you like it buy it, you can absolutely make it fit. Who knows, it may fit anyway, and welcome!


----------



## RandyMorter (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi WP - 

I just got that table a week ago and checked the manual, it doesn't list any Ridgid routers in it at all either. It does say to purchase a Bosch RA1186 adapter plate separately. It's about $42 on Amazon.

This is my first table and while I kind of like it, like other reviewers I already wish the fence rode in T-slots because they bind while trying to move it, and the plastic inserts aren't quite as thick as the router plate so the work piece stops when you get to the end of the insert forcing you to pick it up slightly. That ends up causing a small variation in the route. 

I hope to fix the insert problem by putting some masking tape on the bottom of the insert (I haven't had a chance to try it yet). I think you could modify the table top by adding some t-track for the fence. But now I think it would have been better to just spend a bit more with those things taken care of. I may build one in the future but probably not, I wanted a satisfactory one so I could do the little bit of routing I plan to do without spending a long time building a table and feel the RA1171 is a bit short of what I needed.

Also, FYI, I mounted mine on a Sears tool stand, Model# 22284. I got it because of the reviews I read that said most stands need a plywood top added and this one came with a top. However, the stand is a bit tall. I didn't put the top particle board part on it but instead drilled holes into the top of the stand for the two front holes on the bosch table and secured it with just the two bolts. It's sturdy but taller than I'd like.

Randy


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.

Build your own, you will learn a lot and spend less money. Just a thought.


----------



## Frank Bama (Nov 28, 2010)

I have no idea how much the cost is, but I have a Ridgid and on my Xmas list is a Kreg router table setup...


----------



## wp746911 (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for all your input - glad to be on the forum. I was eyeing the a store bought router table in that rangea partly b/c i need a christmas present (for myself) in that range. I'm tempted to build one myself though...


----------

